# Artificial Pancreas ? Ultra-Rapid-Acting Inhaled Insulin Trial Funded by JDRF



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2013)

JDRF, Sansum Diabetes Research Institute, and the College of Engineering at University of California, Santa Barbara (UCSB) are pleased to announce the first successful clinical research trial using the artificial pancreas in conjunction with ultra-rapid-acting inhaled insulin. This represents a groundbreaking potential advancement in the treatment of type 1 diabetes (T1D). It establishes that the disease can be managed through a unified automated process that delivers precise amounts of insulin around the clock, based on real-time glucose measurements without the need for patient intervention, and is further enhanced and fine-tuned by the swift delivery of ultra-rapid-acting inhaled insulin during mealtimes. The artificial pancreas and inhaled insulin system work together to replicate the normal, healthy function of the human pancreas. This combination therapy has the ability to greatly improve the regulation of prandial and postprandial blood glucose levels. This research is funded by JDRF, the world?s largest non-profit supporter of T1D research.

http://www.independent.com/news/2013/oct/04/sansum-diabetes-research-institute-university-cali/


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2013)

Worth watching the video about how the system works. Apparently there is about 10 units of insulin in the inhaler, but this equates to around 3 units in the body when inhaled, not sure how this equates to injected insulin as I'm sure there is a loss algorithm there too. The results certainly look impressive although they don't give much information about when the meal bolus is given when the inhaler is not being used - if it is directly before eating then I wouldn't expect great results as I have found it can take 15-60 minutes to peak. So I guess the inhaled insulin is supplementary, but again, no info on how you might need to adjust your carb-counting.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 19, 2013)

I know this is a late reply, but I have been reading Diatribe with an update on 'ultra-rapid' acting insulin, which is supposed to respond much quicker - 
_FIAsp (“faster-acting insulin aspart”) is Novo Nordisk’s ultra-rapid-acting version of 
Novolog (insulin aspart). An ultra-rapid-acting version of Novolog would have the 
most meaningful benefits after mealtimes, as the faster insulin action would better 
match the post-meal rise in blood sugar. Faster insulins have also shown potential to 
reduce hypoglycemia and lead to less weight gain. For more information on 
ultra-rapid-acting insulin, please read our new now next in diaTribe #50.
This study will investigate the efficacy and safety of FIAsp compared to Novolog when 
either is taken in combination with the long-acting insulin Levemir (insulin detemir) 
in adults with type 1 diabetes. The trial will run for two 26-week treatment periods 
with an estimated enrollment of 1,095 participants and in 45 locations, including AL, 
CA, CO, FL, GA, HI, ID, IL, KS, KY, MD, MN, MO, NE, NV, NH, NJ, NY, NC, OH, TN, 
TX, WA, Belgium, Canada, Czech Republic, Germany, Hungary, Poland, and the UK. 
If interested in enrolling, please email clinicaltrials@novonordisk.com. –_

I am always interested in a faster acting insulin as I have always struggled with injecting times before meals. Perhaps my impending pump will cure this!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2013)

Sounds good . Well done JDRF & hope it works


----------



## heasandford (Oct 20, 2013)

missing bit - yes, I totally agree, I hope the research proves very successful!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2013)

Oooh, there's a (UK) lady on the 'Insulin Pumpers' mailing list thingy, that's just finished taking part in this trial.

(She hasn't shared her own results etc with us, I expect that would be strictly confidential and in any case - nobody not intimately involved would know how to sort out any problem at the moment, would they?)


----------

